# Qld: woolwash rockhampton 1st yak outting



## gros21 (May 3, 2010)

well its 6am i decided last nite at 3 when i couldn't sleep so ive been up since then, loading up tackle trays, practiseing braid knots (double uni's) back up the lux trying not to wake the house up.

I doubt ill get any barra as i havent done 2 much lure fishing or barra fishing for that matter. But there is only 1 way to learn.

Ive just got to wait 15min so there is abit o flight so i can drive with out the headlights as one bulb has fallen out of the socket and i havent got arround to removing all the crap to put back in.

Quick check list.
rods n reals
assorted tackle
fish finder and batterys
kayak
kayak seat and paddle
4L water
life jacket
polirised sunnys and hat

Im not very happy with how the kayak is sitting on the roof racks ill take picks once b4 i take it off, but on a positive rear lines up with scupper holes perfectly for a easy tie in. cause teh shape of the front of teh yak the upside down bow sort of curves inwards cab.

well thats it for now ill tell u guys how i go.

P.S. yes i know this post will be full of spelling errors but its 6am and im keen to go fishing and ive had dead set 0 sleep in the last 24hrs


----------



## LittleSalami (Feb 13, 2011)

Champion Effort. A few hours of paddling should help you sleep eace:


----------



## gros21 (May 3, 2010)

well i forgot my hat, and left the line dancers on the dash of the car.

I did fall in, teh bank was quite steap but grassy and slippy easy to drag a kayak on and the water gets keep quick over 45 degree banks.
so i line dit up with just the nose in the water and i was going to slid ein like the solo man, well it worked great till i got to the last foot were it hit the keel. then i went right in 

As it was te 1st time i fished there there is line of tree stumps/twigs down the center well i chose the wrong side as the side i drifted cast along was an advergae of 1m deep rudder constantly bouncing over stumps. The other side on the way back was deeper 4-5m but i pretty much just paddled back no fishing.

didn't see 1 fish on the fish finder either (parinamax 210) i was only using the same black bouble pop 80 lure as i wasn't quite confident enough to lean over the back to get more lures. Also the rod holders are 2 far forward for me can any one reach them with out getting off there seat?

on a plus side 3hrs on the water back was ok jsut need to adjust the back rest i did add a extra bit of foam under the seat, which i was quite supprised at as im 130kg and 170cm.

once it warms up or we get hot spell i go back it was very fun and i was supprized just how easy it was to paddle. i drifted 2.5hrs and took less then 30min to paddle back i wasn't tired at all or sore.

i do have pics to upload of the yak on the rack with teh creek in teh back ground.


----------



## gros21 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## gros21 (May 3, 2010)

also there was several syringes arround and alot of swabs which is a damm shame as this great fishing hole is only 2km out of rockhampton and many kids would/could ride there pushies down and throw a line in. Not to mention i wasn't 2 happy when i fell in.

there wasn't even a 44gal to put rubish in either


----------



## nosman88 (Jun 18, 2011)

nice yak ;-) Maybe you should pop it in the water before you hop in next time. I stand and cast out of mine, I fell out once too :shock: you'll get the hang of it just keep fishing. Its good to be enthusiastic.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice.

Check out Hedlow creek with the kayak, north of Rocky-Yeppoon road (off lake mary road). I never fished there, but I used to paddle there alot, and there are no crocs plus some great paddling.


----------



## gros21 (May 3, 2010)

i know headlow well great camping spot but young 4x4 hoons are destroying it. I also know there are barra in there but 2day was more about getting used to the yak and paddling and teh cold wether has put off alot of barra so it wasn't worth the extra 30min drive. woolwash is 2 or 3km out of rocky, 2morrow will be the yepen laggon (the laggon near the rocky gracemere roundabout) least that way when it warms up i know all the spots.

Anyware else u know locally 2 paddle?


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

gros21 said:


> well i forgot my hat, and left the line dancers on the dash of the car.


Mate, what are "line dancers" ?


----------



## gros21 (May 3, 2010)

There a clip that hook onto the rod close to the reel to put extra action in the lure. YouTube line dancer they look ok and were cheap. I sort of mastered surface popping yesterday getting good action. Just gotta work on my waking the dog hopefully these will help.

For the life of me I couldn't get decent distance with my baitcaster maxing out at about 5m but with the spinning combo I was getting 20+


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Sounds like it's something you don't need.


----------



## gros21 (May 3, 2010)

Nah not really but my walk the dog isn't flash and I'm
Hoping I can slow my soft plastics right down


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

On ya, Gros21. The first few times out in the yak are always a little testing. My first few times were big learning curves for me too. I always thought about doing the Solo Man thing but was never game, as there was always people watching me.

The initial trips out in the yak also helped me workout where bits and pieces should be placed in the yak, which is a key learning for me - don't be too quick to start drilling holes in the yak and bolting rod holders, sounder etc. on the yak. See what others have done and consider the options and then do half a dozen trips before you commit to where the bits will go. My example was seeing virtually everyone else mount their sounder right near their hip, which I did. But then I realised this wasn't a good spot for me, as I'm a big guy (6 foot 4 inchs tall and 110kgs). The sounder was always getting in the way (forever bumping it with my legs) and most of the time my leg was covering it and I couldn't see the screen. Also had to keep looking down to my side to look at it. In the end I moved the sounder screen up infront of my feet where it was always in my vision. Also I don't play with it once I get underway.

Good luck and watch-out for those toothy handbags.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## LittleSalami (Feb 13, 2011)

I have the same yak and at 172cm can't reach the front rod holder either but have gotten good at the quick bum-slide to reach it. I have a crate with half a top section cut away that goes in the rear well. Idea is from YouTube. it works really well as it is easy to get to and I can carry everything I need that is not attached to me vest.

After six months I am still refining things. Got a folding net from the boatshow which hasn't been tested yet.

As for distance on the bait caster I had the same issue. Broke a great but expensive road and picked up a cheaper Daiwa that was nice but Just wasn't getting the distance I got with the old one. It was too stiff. Didn't want to pay for another
Expensive one so decided to pick up a cheaper whippy rod, figuring that a $36 I could bash it around on the yak. Well all my distance came back with the light lures. Had to then by a larger real for the Daiwa for the stink boat and it works fine for heaver lures.

Hope This helps.


----------



## gros21 (May 3, 2010)

It already has rod holders up front buy I haven't used them
Yet. 
Went out again 2 day same place just drifted arround alot did see
Lots of little fish this time.

Just want a higher back seat now 

Rod wise I'm still using my little Mitchell egg beater combo, the Abu baitcaster is quite a dissapoitment it's a Abu black max pared up witha Abu muscle tip rod.

I've also got a 5600c4 and bcx series reel one on a 7'6 rid the other on another 7ft+ rod but I've not keen to take them out yet as they are carbon. 
I spose I could sell them and get more egg beaters.

2day I had a river2sea bully frog on the over head trolling/drifting behind me while I cast a gold bomber.

I tell u what I'm glad I got a rudder u have so much control when just drifting.

I also went right down a small inlet creak thingo prolly covered 3km drifted half paddled half.


----------



## CastAway (Dec 28, 2007)

I have fished in the woolwash a few times landbased, and have only caught tarpon but have seen some photos of good barra that have been caught there. Fishing creek north of the capricorn resort would be an awesome spot to try in the kayak. Generally it is quite clear water, but it is a great system and there would be plenty of options to try there. Yeppen used to be great for tarpon and even the murray lagoon behind the gardens and golf course would hold fish and it would be interesting once it warms up to see if more barra have moved in there since the flood. Good luck with it!


----------



## gros21 (May 3, 2010)

Mate were is fishing creek I couldn't find it on google maps


----------



## CastAway (Dec 28, 2007)

http://maps.google.com.au/maps/ms?msid= ... 9,0.338173

Follow the road past the capricorn resort onto a dirt road for about 10k's.


----------



## gros21 (May 3, 2010)

yep boys at work pointed it out 2 me.

Good news big tax return say hello to a 898Cx side imaging fish finder


----------

